# Fantasy Toys Lowriders Official Thread



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm starting this thread mainly to showcase web specials, promotions that I can pass on to LIL members, or showcasing new or custom built items that may be coming out of our shop. Right now I have specials running on the following items...

Mirror Rect Tw Gold w/ Relector $ 7.50ea 
Mirror Pent CP Tw w/ Relector $ 7.50ea 

Mirror Twisted w/ Relector $ 6.50ea 
Mirror Twisted w/ Relector $ 6.50ea 

Mirror Tear Tw CP w/ Relector $ 6.50ea 
Mirror Tear Tw CP w/ Relector $ 6.50ea 

Mirror Rect Bird Gold w/ Relector $ 23.00ea 
Mirror Rect Bird CP w/ Relector $ 20.00ea

Mirror Rectangle Gold $5.00ea
Mirror Rectangle Chrome $ 4.00ea

Light Bee w/ Visor Blue Lens $ 4.50
Light Bee w/ Visor Red Lens $ 4.50

Fork 16” Bent Springer $ 25.00
Fork 20" Springer Sq Twist Bent Gold $ 65.00

Frame Tubular Twisted Black $ 90.00
Frame Tubular Twisted Blue $ 90.00
Frame Tubular Twisted Red $ 90.00
Frame Tubular Twisted Chrome $ 90.00
Frame Tubluar Twisted Gold $ 120.00

Frame Red/Copper Chameleon $ 90.00
Frame Purple/Blue Chameleon $ 90.00

Handlebar Moonbar Twisted CP $ 60.00
Handlebar Birdcage Chrome $ 30.00
Handlebar Birdcage Gold $ 40.00

Handlebar Birdcage CP Twist $60.00
Handlebar Birdcage Gold Twist $ 70.00

This is just a sample many other items available

SALE ENDS through August while supplies last - FREE SHIPPING on orders $150 or more


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

I remeber calling u acupl weeks bk asking about 16 or 20 inch lucky sevn rims they said to call back bcuz u were guna chek ur invintory but ii never called back jst wondering if they ever found out if they had ne


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

furby714 said:


> I remeber calling u acupl weeks bk asking about 16 or 20 inch lucky sevn rims they said to call back bcuz u were guna chek ur invintory but ii never called back jst wondering if they ever found out if they had ne


Sure I remember your call...I'll check on them rims for you and PM you.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Got tons of China parts still on special right now till the end of August. PM me with any parts you may need. My first post is just a sampling I got a list 3 pages long of stuff from frames to mirrors and anything in between. First wave of parts come in Monday


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lil deville said:


> Got tons of China parts still on special right now till the end of August. PM me with any parts you may need. My first post is just a sampling I got a list 3 pages long of stuff from frames to mirrors and anything in between. First wave of parts come in Monday


I think they need some photos of the shop to see all the stuff you have.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

how much on a gold gooseneck..?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

do you still have the blue n grey love seat?/


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Do u have 20" gold trike fenders?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

orangecrush719 said:


> do you still have the blue n grey love seat?/


Yes its still in the shop


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

$*Screwed Up Click*$ said:


> How Much Does That Blue And Gray Lovesaet Go For?


The blue one in stock can go for $160 plus shipping, if you want a different color the price is $225 plus shipping, if you want I can get a better photo of the loveseat, its rather nice.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Is the purple bike for sale if so how much?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

-GT- RAY said:


> how much on a gold gooseneck..?


Gooseneck would run $25 shipped



orangecrush719 said:


> do you still have the blue n grey love seat?/


The blue/gray loveseat is still available... will do $175 shipped



JP MAJESTICS said:


> Do u have 20" gold trike fenders?


Sorry man, no china gold trike fenders are available as far as I know of any longer



Lil_Rob00 said:


> Is the purple bike for sale if so how much?


Purple bike is just a display bike using all of the parts we sell and is not for sale but can be duplicated


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Lots of parts have already sold out but I still have some of these parts in stock at a discounted price. Second wave of parts will be in next week. If anyone is looking for something specific let me know and I'll see if its available on my list at a discounted price. Sale good through August or while supplies last


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## BITCHimFROMakron (Aug 4, 2011)

how much for all twisted chrome frame out the door if i come up their?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

BITCHimFROMakron said:


> how much for all twisted chrome frame out the door if i come up their?


just call, 216-749-4990


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

How much for a set of 20" bent springer forks. just plain ones, nothing twisted. Also price on the twisted bent forks you have for sale, kiloz.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ClassicPlayer said:


> How much for a set of 20" bent springer forks. just plain ones, nothing twisted. Also price on the twisted bent forks you have for sale, kiloz.


A little less then $40 plus shipping, for exact total just call, 216-749-4990


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have any Schwinn parts?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Do you have any Schwinn parts?


Use to carry some in the past but not much lately. Becoming harder to find stuff at decent prices. Anything specific your looking for? I can keep an ear out for you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lil deville said:


> Use to carry some in the past but not much lately. Becoming harder to find stuff at decent prices. Anything specific your looking for? I can keep an ear out for you.


 I'm looking for repro tires or grips. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

I like to stay a few twist ahead of everyone else


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Mobile upload, Ill get better one with my SLR soon when it's not raining outside.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Seems they worked out pretty good for you


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Who needs custom work done? contact *lil deville! *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 358506
> 
> Mobile upload, Ill get better one with my SLR soon when it's not raining outside.


that cont kit looks real good


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PINK86REGAL said:


> that cont kit looks real good


Thanks bro, I have a idea for the fork also that would looks sick but I am unsure if I am going to do it yet.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Who needs custom parts!?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Custom part season is here, who needs parts made?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Kiloz said:


>



very nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Kiloz said:


>


how much ..:cheesy:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are already sold, I believe they are in Texas now. But they ideas are endless on what can be done. Any wheel any amount of spokes and any style. *lil deville* is a custom builder, what ever you need he can do it.


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee (Aug 17, 2011)

How Much Tripple Twist HandleBars Forks,And Sissy Bar


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> How Much Tripple Twist HandleBars Forks,And Sissy Bar


trade ya for a cup of hater-aide


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> How Much Tripple Twist HandleBars Forks,And Sissy Bar


Triple Square Twisted Handlebar 12" - Chrome $64.95
Triple Square Twisted Sissy Bar 18" - Chrome $44.95
All Square Triple Twisted Bent Springer Fork - Chrome $69.95

plus shipping and all of it is in stock so it's ready to be shipped.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Wheels by Fantasy Toys.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Wheels by Fantasy Toys


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

headlights, double headlight bracket, cell phone holder, and gameboy holder by Fantasy Toys


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee (Aug 17, 2011)

How Much He Charged 2 Make That Tripple Twist Stearing Wheel


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee (Aug 17, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Triple Square Twisted Handlebar 12" - Chrome $64.95
> Triple Square Twisted Sissy Bar 18" - Chrome $44.95
> All Square Triple Twisted Bent Springer Fork - Chrome $69.95
> 
> plus shipping and all of it is in stock so it's ready to be shipped.



So ABOUT 190 plus Shipping


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

You have been pm'ed


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> headlights, double headlight bracket, cell phone holder, and gameboy holder by Fantasy Toys


 Any close up pics of the gameboy holder? How much?


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 371330
> View attachment 371331
> Wheels by Fantasy Toys.


 Nice we still have them


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

Bump!.... TTMFT


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 371344
> View attachment 371345
> Wheels by Fantasy Toys


 That's a nice trike


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Where is the store located?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

aztecsoulz said:


> That's a nice trike


I bought those wheels when the trike was parted out and put them on the rolling memorial tribute trike. thats where they are now


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I bought those wheels when the trike was parted out and put them on the rolling memorial tribute trike. thats where they are now


 Do you have pics?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Any close up pics of the gameboy holder? How much?












Thanks the best I can do rite now, maybe I can get some stuff scanned soon. Called 216-749-4990 or pm *lil deville




aztecsoulz said:



Where is the store located?

Click to expand...

3216 Broadview Rd. Cleveland, OH 44109 PH:216-749-4990
HOURS: Mon-Fri - 11:30-7:00pm Sat - 11:30-5pm EST


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/199-lil-deville.html*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

aztecsoulz said:


> Do you have pics?


 clubs website in my signature, go the members rides page. Its also on the east coast topic just search the name you'll see tons of pics of it bro


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I bought those wheels when the trike was parted out and put them on the rolling memorial tribute trike. thats where they are now


I didn't know you had them, wow how do you like them?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

aztecsoulz said:


> Do you have pics?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> I didn't know you had them, wow how do you like them?


I got them cause the paint matched the frame and color scheme i went with. I don't have the trike anymore though.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


>


yep that be the one!!! Built in honor of my fallen comrades, may they rest in peace


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

here's the story behind it if you havent seen it already.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

daaamm fukn clean was da price ??


Kiloz said:


> View attachment 372691


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

furby714 said:


> daaamm fukn clean was da price ??


You need a set for a trike or just two wheels? Call at about 11:30 EST time. 216-749-4990


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

just two wa time is da n cali


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

No it's the only Midwest custom shop. Ohio.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

i no da but u said call at 1130 est time wa time wud it.b here n cali


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

furby714 said:


> i no da but u said call at 1130 est time wa time wud it.b here n cali


 8:30 here.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

thanx


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

furby714 said:


> daaamm fukn clean was da price ??


Phones are out till probably monday... PM me what your looking to do and I'll quote you


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I have 2 - Vintage NOS (aftermarket style) 20x2.125 cheater slicks available to me black w/white pinstripe sidewall $35 ea + shipping PM me if interested


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 371344
> View attachment 371345
> 
> 
> Wheels by Fantasy Toys


love these forks!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

16" 144 spoke wheel (original Warren Wong wheel but can be redone by Fantasy Toys by custom order)


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

bottom left corner :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Rare china parts, this is not even the half of it, any parts can be remade.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Twisted Fantasy Wheel's made by Fantasy Toy's Lil Deville


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 374098


 NICE HOW MUSH??


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> NICE HOW MUSH??


$170 plus shipping


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 374092


 How much??


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 374098


 Is this the only color that you have?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

aztecsoulz said:


> Is this the only color that you have?


Any color combo can be made but it will be a little more then the $170, if you have any special deigns you you had in mind?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 374085


who painted this


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

How much for the wheels for a hollow hub trike kit


Kiloz said:


> View attachment 374109
> Twisted Fantasy Wheel's made by Fantasy Toy's Lil Deville


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Guess since Vegas is done no one is interested in custom parts/rims


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> $170 plus shipping


 How much shipped 85009?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> How much shipped 85009?


Message Lil_Deville


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Bad Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

that is your shop


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Its been a while but Fantasy Toys does have some new projects they are working on, maybe if everyone is good they might see a sneak peek.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

OVery nice work from this shop but customer service can get better... I called 3 times for some parts.. They would call me back just to get me a price. never called back all 3 times they say they would. Got most the parts elswere. Fuk it... Recently have called a few times to see bout some wheels & no answer. Sucks because, there prices on stock parts are fair & the custom work is nice


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PINK86REGAL said:


> OVery nice work from this shop but customer service can get better... I called 3 times for some parts.. They would call me back just to get me a price. never called back all 3 times they say they would. Got most the parts elswere. Fuk it... Recently have called a few times to see bout some wheels & no answer. Sucks because, there prices on stock parts are fair & the custom work is nice


Fantasy Toys does a ton of cars in town so the shop owner is always busy. There is a voice massage machine set up to there phone line. If there is any questions feel free to pm me, ill do my best to pass the message a long.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

PINK86REGAL said:


> OVery nice work from this shop but customer service can get better... I called 3 times for some parts.. They would call me back just to get me a price. never called back all 3 times they say they would. Got most the parts elswere. Fuk it... Recently have called a few times to see bout some wheels & no answer. Sucks because, there prices on stock parts are fair & the custom work is nice


You jus gotta keep hittin da guy up sooner or later he'll answer your call I got my 1chrome triple fender brace from dem dey legit


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

what all does your model kit come with i was lookn at he pro dancer with 3 wheel


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 374091



How Much Is This Setup ?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> what all does your model kit come with i was lookn at he pro dancer with 3 wheel


Sorry but this set-up has been sold to a customer from Australia


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Basic supplies to make the car dance... 4-push button switch, switch box, 4-motors, 4 - plastic motor gears, hydro string, wires for the motors, 2- metal axles with pro T-sliders


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lil deville said:


> Basic supplies to make the car dance... 4-push button switch, switch box, 4-motors, 4 - plastic motor gears, hydro string, wires for the motors, 2- metal axles with pro T-sliders


will it 3 wheel i had ne when i was 15 and want another ill post pic if i can find


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

check ur pm when you get a chance lil deville :thumbsup:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.clevelandautorama.com/

Cleveland Autorama with have bikes if anyone is interested in coming to Ohio.


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

ya is there a contact number or form for the bikes we may come down ????


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

thomas67442 said:


> ya is there a contact number or form for the bikes we may come down ????


Please do come down, I wanted to make it to your show in Feb but sadly my bike will not be finished yet. I hope to see some out of town bikes!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> will it 3 wheel i had ne when i was 15 and want another ill post pic if i can find


Yep the pro T-sliders makes it very easy to 3 wheel from any of the 4 corners


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Everyone better keep there eye on this thread, might have a few sneak peeks at a new project.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Everyone better keep there eye on this thread, might have a few sneak peeks at a new project.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Neighborhoodz (Jul 10, 2010)

is this open for business?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Neighborhoodz said:


> is this open for business?


Yes, can I help you with anything?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

After a love seat if u can help me out???


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Farqup said:


> After a love seat if u can help me out???


There is a blue one in stock.


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> There is a blue one in stock.


How much??


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Farqup said:


> How much??


$175 plus shipping. I don't know where your from but your welcome to stop in the store and take a look at it before you buy it and that that would also mean zero shipping.


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm in Australia I bought the pro hopper kit from the shop


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Farqup said:


> I'm in Australia I bought the pro hopper kit from the shop


Ahh I remember. Yea so if you want it just let us know. 
216-749-4990


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Ahh I remember. Yea so if you want it just let us know.
> 216-749-4990


Can I get shipping costs??


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

I need a seat pan wit double twiste by the side


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I need a seat pan wit double twiste by the side


Those are no longer made, if you want one made Fantasy Toys can help you out.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Those are no longer made, if you want one made Fantasy Toys can help you out.


How much will it cost me


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> How much will it cost me


call 216-749-4990
it can get talked out over the phone.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

do ya got any 12in parts, do you ship


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

How much for twisted cups??


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> do ya got any 12in parts, do you ship


Wheels for sure, any thing else can be made. Shipping is no issue.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Farqup said:


> How much for twisted cups??


Call tomorrow
216-749-4990


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

COOL, LET U KNOW WHAT I NEED LATER THANX


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kiloz said:


>


How much for the bottom brakets


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Prices will be up tomorrow.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Prices will be up tomorrow.


aight pm bro


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

bumpski!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Kiloz said:


>


nice lookin shop! i need to order some parts soon


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

el peyotero said:


> nice lookin shop! i need to order some parts soon


What are you looking for?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> What are you looking for?


too many parts to name. mostly stock stuff tho nothing custom


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Parts a from Fantasy Toys including frame, paint by me.
Yes it says Kiloz in the background.


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

What other color wall tires u sell???


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Farqup said:


> What other color wall tires u sell???


All colors! (RED,BLUE,GREEN,YELLOW,WHITE,PINK) I think there are more but I cant remember.


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

After a set of green an purple if anyone makes them


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Farqup said:


> After a set of green an purple if anyone makes them


If can be done. Call tomorrow and the details can be worked out. 216-749-4990


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

One week from now Ill start posting photos of a secret project Fantasy Toys have been working on.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Do u guys have twisted rim trim n how much


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Do u guys have twisted rim trim n how much


Yes, just got some in actually. How many do you need?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I need 4 lettn me know how much n ship to 90042


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Boricua Customs said:


>


Hope to see you at the Autorama


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

wassup homies...hows it goin


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SNAPPER818 said:


> wassup homies...hows it goin


Whats up!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

juss chillin, goin to work in a little bit...
makin the list of parts i wanna order from u guys...
the bigger the list i make, the bigger the discount is rite?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SNAPPER818 said:


> juss chillin, goin to work in a little bit...
> makin the list of parts i wanna order from u guys...
> the bigger the list i make, the bigger the discount is rite?


We'll try to cut you the best deal that we can.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> One week from now Ill start posting photos of a secret project Fantasy Toys have been working on.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

20" Bent Springer Fork - Gold Tone
Item # 32624
49.95quantity|

$49.95

Classic 4 Brace Fender Set - gold tone
Size: 20" - 32420
29.95quantity|

$29.95

Classic Whitewall Tire - 20"x1.75
8.95quantity|

$17.90

22 " Schwinn Style Sissy Bar w/ Clamps - gold tone
Item # 36502
14.95quantity|

$14.95

Bullet Headlight - chrome
Item # 34334
19.95quantity|

$19.95

Bullet Headlight - gold tone
Item # 34335
24.95quantity|

$24.95

Pentagon Mirrors - Chrome
Color: Purple- 34736
3.95quantity|

$3.95

Round Mirror - chrome
Item # 34705
3.95quantity|

$19.75

Rectangle Mirrors - Chrome
Color: Clear - 34724
3.95quantity|

$7.90


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

It didint all show up! Iam looking at getting all this shipped to 83687 . Whats the best price you can give me? My kids coming out strong this year.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

latinxs said:


> It didint all show up! Iam looking at getting all this shipped to 83687 . Whats the best price you can give me? My kids coming out strong this year.


Message me the full list and ill try to get you a price tomorrow.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Photo of the day


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Photo of the day


those are kinda cool looking, digging everything but the stock round tube for the stem


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> those are kinda cool looking, digging everything but the stock round tube for the stem


Maybe some engraving will fix that


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!! LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

whats the word?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

What is it you need latinxs? Message me the list


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

you get it? Can I just order from there website? Any one know?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

latinxs said:


> you get it? Can I just order from there website? Any one know?


Yes jusy order from the web site sorry


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

BUMPSHI!


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up with those model are they for sale?


----------



## macha (May 6, 2012)

hey do you guys ship overseas? (i'm living in germany) 

i need one of your bikes no matter what it takes!!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I have been working a way to try and ship more products overseas and keep cost down. Recently we suspended all overseas/out of country sales due to customer fraud attempts. We have done shipping in the past though and will hopefully be able to offer that service agaian in the near future.


----------



## inked1987 (Aug 4, 2010)

Who do I talk to about parts


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

After a 16" frame shipped to Australia can u help me out?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

inked1987 said:


> Who do I talk to about parts


Call the shop
216-749-4990

Talk to Lil Deville for what ever you need.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Found this 10 year old bicycle that came out if Fantasy Toy at a show yesterday still looking good. Glad to see no rust.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

How much purple Tires go for??


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Farqup said:


> How much purple Tires go for??


216-749-4990

call to find out.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

BUMPSKI!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 374109
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Fantasy Wheel's made by Fantasy Toy's Lil Deville


how much do rims like this go for?


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

is their any big shows coming up in ohio may come down from michigan?? iam going to the one in ontario on juiy 28


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

thomas67442 said:


> is their any big shows coming up in ohio may come down from michigan?? iam going to the one in ontario on juiy 28


I wish I could tell you some but I know of none around us in Cleveland


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey lil deville, I order some parts frm you, and I have receive no tracking number nor a call or reply on email. I would like to my parts status and also a pricing on those custom twisted fenders, thank you

Ps I orderd, twisted handle bars w/birdcage, double twist steering wheel w/birdcage and twisted bolt cover

I need soon for a bike show


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

sgtsiko1 said:


> Hey lil deville, I order some parts frm you, and I have receive no tracking number nor a call or reply on email. I would like to my parts status and also a pricing on those custom twisted fenders, thank you
> 
> Ps I orderd, twisted handle bars w/birdcage, double twist steering wheel w/birdcage and twisted bolt cover
> 
> I need soon for a bike show


Messaged


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

sgtsiko1 said:


> Hey lil deville, I order some parts frm you, and I have receive no tracking number nor a call or reply on email. I would like to my parts status and also a pricing on those custom twisted fenders, thank you
> 
> Ps I orderd, twisted handle bars w/birdcage, double twist steering wheel w/birdcage and twisted bolt cover
> 
> I need soon for a bike show


Parts were sent out on thursday of last week. I'll link tracking info to your transaction.​


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

If anyone has questions about any our products, custom services, or order info feel free to PM me on this site if you can't get in touch with me in person. We are a very busy shop as bicycles are not our only projects at hand and it gets difficult to answer the all phone calls and get work done during the day. You can still call if you want but just remember this is another option for you to recieve info direct from me.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

I placed my first order with Fantasy Toys recently and they were easy to deal with and good shippers. I got my parts the following week and I would definately order through them again. Shipping seemed crazy expensive but thats probably common with most online places


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Kiloz said:


>


That tight picture how do u do that if u don't mind me asking


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

el peyotero said:


> I placed my first order with Fantasy Toys recently and they were easy to deal with and good shippers. I got my parts the following week and I would definately order through them again. Shipping seemed crazy expensive but thats probably common with most online places


Thank you for the business its much apprieciated. We are currently in process of revamping the website due to the current one being vastly out of date. Once the new site gets finished and published later this year new lower shipping prices will be adjusted into the new format as well as many new items.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Kiloz said:


>


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

Kiloz said:


>


niccee!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lil deville said:


> Thank you for the business its much apprieciated. We are currently in process of revamping the website due to the current one being vastly out of date. Once the new site gets finished and published later this year new lower shipping prices will be adjusted into the new format as well as many new items.


thank god get rid of that vintage site lol


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

lowridersfinest said:


> thank god get rid of that vintage site lol


 Yep... its been in the works for over a year now but I keep being sidetracked with other things and not able to find the time to finish it up. As said though within the next few months it will be published whether its 100% completely the way I want it or not


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

I placed a order with this company (chris) so far this guy has shown great customer service!! I will post up pictures of my order when they come in!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

GOOD LOOKING OUT CHRIS @ FANTASY LOWRIDER BICYCLE!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## USMCJOEY22 (Feb 12, 2012)

How much for some twisted cups like these


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

USMCJOEY22 said:


> How much for some twisted cups like these


Give them a call tomorrow and you'll get a much faster response. 

216-749-4990


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)

how much for 16 inch spoke wheel like that


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

ChemSchwinn said:


> View attachment 550003
> View attachment 550004
> View attachment 550005
> 
> ...


how much 4 a set of wheels like these?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Kiloz said:


>


Good vid but a little too fast should of taken your time on the bikes so we can get a better look at them, overall the shop looks great


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ripsta85 said:


> Good vid but a little too fast should of taken your time on the bikes so we can get a better look at them, overall the shop looks great


Might shoot with a DSLR this summer at the shop and redo this.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## ElGuerito (Aug 31, 2013)

is the fantasy toys website still shipping orders?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

ElGuerito said:


> is the fantasy toys website still shipping orders?


Yes we are. If there is a problem with an item on the site you can also PM me and I will invoice you out manually


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kiloz said:


>


Can you guys make these in 16s


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Can you guys make these in 16s


:yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> :yes:


Pm me price please


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Pm me price on 20" rims


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kiloz said:


>


Can u do this in 12' rim pm me


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

CE 707 said:


> Can you guys make these in 16s





EVIL91 said:


> Can u do this in 12' rim pm me


Yes we can build most wheels in multiple sizes and designs. These particular wheels pictured can get pricey very quick but versions in smaller sizes can be done. PM me with exact wheel details for pricing.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

lil deville said:


> Yes we can build most wheels in multiple sizes and designs. These particular wheels pictured can get pricey very quick but versions in smaller sizes can be done. PM me with exact wheel details for pricing.


K sounds good thanks


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Black Friday Weekend Sale 2013... What we have here is double or triple square twisted fork struts for 20" springer front forks.

Prices for the double twisted pair are $30 shipped or triple twisted pair at $35 in mainland US.










Black Friday Weekend Sale 2013... Square twisted mufflers w/spear tips in chrome are back on special for this weekend. 

Price for the pair is $35 shipped in mainland US. These are a discontinued item so get em before they are gone











https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fantasy-Toys-Lowrider-Bicycle-Cruisers/190801540949244


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Check the Facebook page for more specials.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:ninja:


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

How much for this rime in 20 inch


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

WICKED74 said:


> How much for this rime in 20 inch


I don't see a rim... PM me with the pic or details for a quote


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

hey o you have trike kit with plate if so how much thanks


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

can't wait to do business again.. Bike and Trike coming soon...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

It's Johnny said:


> can't wait to do business again.. Bike and Trike coming soon...


uffin:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

droptop63 said:


> hey o you have trike kit with plate if so how much thanks


PM sent



It's Johnny said:


> can't wait to do business again.. Bike and Trike coming soon...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER (May 27, 2013)

how much for a continental kit that installs on the fender with a spare wheel shipped ?


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

I need custom parts


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

How much for the 20" spyrol you have posted


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

Kilos???


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

WICKED74 said:


> I need custom parts


Ok cool, rims, fork, sissy bar, handle bars? What are you looking to get done? 



WICKED74 said:


> How much for the 20" spyrol you have posted


"Spyrol"? what spiral? Photos? 




WICKED74 said:


> Kilos???


:wave:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

BROOKLYN__RYDER said:


> how much for a continental kit that installs on the fender with a spare wheel shipped ?


Single or double twist?

Should be about $130 shipped depending on what exactly you want.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

i,m looking for tires for the D-ICE those one whit a blue side wall do you have those & how much ..


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Do yall carry any spear parts...and what axle end covers do yall have? Thanks


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

D-ice69 said:


> i,m looking for tires for the D-ICE those one whit a blue side wall do you have those & how much ..


Yes there is a blue wall tire and yes they're in stock, $15 Per tire plus shipping.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

DALLAS-G said:


> Do yall carry any spear parts...and what axle end covers do yall have? Thanks


Well Spear parts are no longer made by the whole sales, we do have sissy bars for sure, I believe we may have pedals, handle bars and axle covers as well. 
Also another alternative is to get parts custom made with spears, we do have raw spears in stock and we can make them into what ever you'd like. 
Give us a call tomorrow 216-832-0462.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> Yes there is a blue wall tire and yes they're in stock, $15 Per tire plus shipping.


can you post me (by pm ) some pics of those just to be sure if it will fit whit the rest of the bike colors !!! p.s do you have a idea on amuch it could cost for shiping to mush i guess . i,m just waiting for pics then if they fit like i thinkthey will its a done deal ho & do you take paypal !!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

D-ice69 said:


> can you post me (by pm ) some pics of those just to be sure if it will fit whit the rest of the bike colors !!! p.s do you have a idea on amuch it could cost for shiping to mush i guess . i,m just waiting for pics then if they fit like i thinkthey will its a done deal ho & do you take paypal !!


We have 2 different shades of 20" blue sidewall tires. I will get you a pic of both and shipping estimate when I get into the store tomorrow. Yes we do accept payment through PayPal


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Kiloz said:


> Well Spear parts are no longer made by the whole sales, we do have sissy bars for sure, I believe we may have pedals, handle bars and axle covers as well.
> Also another alternative is to get parts custom made with spears, we do have raw spears in stock and we can make them into what ever you'd like.
> Give us a call tomorrow 216-832-0462.


thanks bro ill do that... bought parts thru you guys before great customer service..quality parts highly recommended


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

DALLAS-G said:


> thanks bro ill do that... bought parts thru you guys before great customer service..quality parts highly recommended


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

lil deville said:


> We have 2 different shades of 20" blue sidewall tires. I will get you a pic of both and shipping estimate when I get into the store tomorrow. Yes we do accept payment through PayPal


:thumbsup: ok way cool i,ll be waiting i cant wait to get my hands on those they will make a real nice upgrade on the D-ICE !!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup: ok way cool i,ll be waiting i cant wait to get my hands on those they will make a real nice upgrade on the D-ICE !!!


:h5:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

I,m waiting for those pics of the two tone of blue sidewall tires so i can tell you the one i want i need those as soon as posible its really importent thx you !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

i need a blue that will fit whit this !!!
dammm i already can imagine those blue sidewall on the D-ICE !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

D-ice69 said:


> I,m waiting for those pics of the two tone of blue sidewall tires so i can tell you the one i want i need those as soon as posible its really importent thx you !!!!!


Sent


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

this place legit ? any feed back ? heard a lot of bad stuff about other shops.


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Ive ordered many parts through them never had any problems


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

viejitocencoast said:


> this place legit ? any feed back ? heard a lot of bad stuff about other shops.






Place is legit, there is a lot of bad shops out there but there are still a few you can trust, this is one of them.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

Ture, a lot of ppl. you can't trust out there but Fantasy Toys is legit.. never had a problem with my parts, tracking number and shipping.. Chris is one cool guy in my books..and i'm ready to do a few more major projects with him for next year..


----------

